# Skyline R34 Induction Kit



## skylinemarc (Oct 27, 2007)

I am just wondering if anyone can help me! Im looking to get an induction kit for my R34 GT and wondering if anybody has recommendations and the best place to get it. Cheers


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

There are differnent schools of thought, but for your GT I would say an Apexi would be a good choice, as it is rated well for both flow rate and filtration and it doesnt need much maintenance. If installing a induction kit you may want to look at some sort of cold air feed and or heat shield, as those engines get very hot when pushed, you dont want to get heatsoak.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Forgot to say, check in the traders forum or post in the wanted section, something will pop up.


----------



## skylinemarc (Oct 27, 2007)

*NIce one*

Cheers Furry. I know i gotta get the cold filter, just which one that is best. thanks a mil man!!


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Your welcome, glad I could help.:thumbsup:


----------

